
The EU fining Google over Android is too little, too late, say experts - vfclists
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/18/eu-fine-google-android-anti-competitive-behaviour-consumers
======
vfclists
I thought closed source device drivers and restrictions on the distribution
were the biggest restriction on the mobile business, rather than control of
software and platforms by Google and Apple. Am I wrong?

How many mobile phone platforms are in existence besides iOS, Android and
Windows Mobile? Are Jolla and whatever other platforms that exist significant
enough to be counted?

